
Qualcomm Scraps $44B NXP Deal After China Inaction - zimmerfrei
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/25/technology/qualcomm-nxp-china-deadline.html
======
mtgx
How many more failures/lawsuits/scandals does it take for Qualcomm investors
to completely replace the board and Qualcomm's top execs?

